# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  لبس صيفي هاد السنه جناااااااااااان

## باريسيا

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px ridge deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.



من غير مقدمات شوفوا وحكولي رايكم 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوين يسلمو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا برويس :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_حلوين يسلمو

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 الله يسلم قلبك ؛ شكراً اكتير الك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_شكرا برويس_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 العفو عمور
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## عُبادة

NICE........VERY NICE

شِكرا لك باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_NICE........VERY NICE

شِكرا لك باريسيا
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 العفو مسيور الشطناوي
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ازياااااااااااااااء من الاخر 

يسلمووووووو  يا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_ازياااااااااااااااء من الاخر 

يسلمووووووو يا باريسيا
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 
 والله طلتك من الاخر 
يسلم قلبك معاذ
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## mylife079

_حلوين كتير شكرا بيسو_

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_حلوين كتير شكرا بيسو_ 


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 العفو حمود ؛ الاحلى طلتك
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا كتير حلوين

يسلموا اديكي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_شكرا كتير حلوين

يسلموا اديكي

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 العفو ؛ حبوبه طلتك الاحلى 
ويسلم قلب ياقمر 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## محمد العزام

اكثر من رائع 
يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
اهلا وسهلا بالشباب والله زارتني البركه 
كل مره ياريتكم 
مرسي محمد والقسايمه 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## زهره التوليب

تسلم الايادي

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_تسلم الايادي_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يسلم روحك زهرتنى 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

واو كتير حلوين
مشكووووووووووورة باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
__


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
رودي وين هل الغيبه 
والله مشتاقه لردودك وطلتك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_واو كتير حلوين
مشكووووووووووورة باريسيا
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 العفو ميرفا 
حبيبتي مسري على ردك وطلتك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة اشي كتير حلو يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_عفكرة اشي كتير حلو يسلموا_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 وعـ .. فكره طلتك احلى بكتيييييييير 
يسلم قلبك ياخيي
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## اجمل حب

حلوين كثير 
شكرا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_حلوين كثير 

شكرا باريسيا_



[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
العفو عيني 
اهلا وسهلا ومرسي الك على هل الطله الحلوه
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## ابو عوده

بجننوا زي اللي حاططتهم

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عوده  
_بجننوا زي اللي حاططتهم_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/12.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 
مرسي الك ؛ احرجتني 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------

